# angeln auf Gran Canaria



## Lippie (7. Januar 2006)

Hallöchen!
Fliegen die letzte März- und erste Aprilwoche auf Gran Canaria nach Playa de Ingles.
Würde gern da unten mal zum Hochseefischen gehen und möchte mich hir mal bei Euch erkundigen, von wo aus man am besten startet, welche Fischarten man zu dieser Jahreszeit fangen kann und wieviel so ein Ausflug kostet?
Wäre schön wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

Ciao Peter und an alle noch ein gesundes und fischreiches Jahr. Petrie Heil!


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: angeln auf Gran Canaria*

Hallo Lippie!

Zunächst willkommen an Board!

Zu den genauen Modalitäten in Gran Canaria kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Allgemein sind die Meinungen über die Kanaren in letzter Zeit eher kritisch, weil die Fänge doc stark rückläufig waren.
Du solltest auf jeden Fall bevor Du einen Törn buchst, Boot und Material begutachten. Bestenfalls schaust Du mal was die so fangen und buchst danach Dein Boot.
Ich denke hier werden sich aber auch noch einige Kenner der Szene melden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: angeln auf Gran Canaria*

Was willst du denn genau machen? Ich bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr auf den Canaren gewesen, aber die Boote lagen weiter im Süden. Puerto Rico und Mogan. 
Du muß aber aufpassen. Was dort teilweise als Sportfishing angeboten wird, ist mehr ne Tour zu irgendeiner Langleine, wo schon seit Tagen ein oder zwei Haie immer wieder vorgezeigt werden und ein schlechter Imbiß und Getränke gereicht werden.
Es gibt richtige Angelboote, die dann aber auch ihren Preis kosten. Früher war es nicht ganz so heftig, da die Fische immer dem Boot gehörten.
Am besten du fährst nach Puerto Rico oder nach Mogan (Nachmittags) schaust dir an, was die Boote reinbringen und redest mit der Besatzung. Die verkaufen teilweise die Plätze aber auch einzeln, so das du eine Vollcharter vermeiden kannst.


----------



## Sargo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: angeln auf Gran Canaria*

Hy !

war mal von Puerto Rico aus zum Hochseeangeln. Boot und Ausrüstung waren
ok. Wir waren zu viert und jeder hat 2 - 4 recht nette Thune gefangen (Februar). Preis weiß ich nicht mehr aber es war erschwinglich.

Grüße

SARGO

|uhoh: |uhoh: :q :q 


PS: Das Meer war an diesem Tag sehr unruhig und zwei von uns haben heftig :v :v :v


----------

